# krass geile fotos .... landschaften, seen, einsame strände ....



## mille (21. September 2001)

etc .... wo krich ich sowas lizenz frei her .... ?
damit ich sie in gfx'z einbaun kann


----------



## Quentin (21. September 2001)

*bedien dich :|*

http://ims.xsite.at/quentin/greece/pix/images/another_beautiful_beach_1.jpg

http://ims.xsite.at/quentin/greece/pix/images/best_picture_ever.jpg

http://ims.xsite.at/quentin/greece/pix/images/beautiful_beach_2.jpg

http://ims.xsite.at/quentin/greece/pix/images/beautiful_beach_1.jpg

http://ims.xsite.at/quentin/greece/pix/images/hafen_kotronas.jpg

http://ims.xsite.at/quentin/greece/pix/images/noch_ein_lustiges_strassenfoto.jpg

http://ims.xsite.at/quentin/greece/pix/images/gerald_mitten_im_schoensten_strand_ueberhaupt.jpg

http://ims.xsite.at/quentin/greece/pix/images/strandfoto.jpg

http://ims.xsite.at/quentin/greece/pix/images/wird_nicht_mehr_gebraucht_1.jpg

http://ims.xsite.at/quentin/greece/pix/images/highway_to_hell.jpg


ein paar pix aus dem greece urlaub 

regards


----------



## Patrick Kamin (21. September 2001)

*-*

Wo sind denn die Bilder vom FKK Strand?   

Die Bilder sind echt schön. Erinnert mich irgendwie an meinen letzten Urlaub  Mein Gott, ist das schon lange her.


----------



## lUpuS (21. September 2001)

wo warst du denn im urlaub@quentin, sieht alles so bekannt aus *g


----------



## mille (21. September 2001)

krass, hab ich ja schon ein kleines repartuar oda wie man des schreibt *gg*!
hat noch jmd welche von seen, palmen stränden so jamaika like oda den ayers rock aus australien, amerikanische bilder mit den canyons oda so ?

aba noch ma big thanxxxx to quentin , sind echt geil


----------



## mille (21. September 2001)

oda was ich suche sind bilde raus großstädten .... freiheitsstatur, brücken, häuserschlcuhten, vollestraßen in großstädten (like NY), das ehemalige WTC (ist jetzt keine anspielung) oda ähnliches .... 
halt imposantes, hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine


----------



## Quentin (22. September 2001)

hehe das war in greece 
sind mit dem auto zu zweit zwei wochen auf pelepones herumgecruist

*eigenwerbung* http://ims.xsite.at/quentin/greece */eigenwerbung*


----------



## Robert Fischer (22. September 2001)

hey, nicht schlecht die fotos. von wo in griechenland sind die denn? hat jemand fotos von samos? mithiliny, pythagoreion oder so...?


----------



## Sovok (19. Dezember 2002)

http://www.dfnt.net/t/photo/freephoto/index2.shtml
http://www.3dcafe.com/asp/photographs.asp

gruss sov


----------



## Jan Seifert (19. Dezember 2002)

ist das thema nicht zu alt, um es jett nochmal hoch zu schrauben? mehr als ein jahr vergangen...

Stock-Photography...


----------



## subzero (19. Dezember 2002)

wozu hasse den das noch gepostet.... ???


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (19. Dezember 2002)

Postgeil?!? :]


----------



## Sovok (19. Dezember 2002)

hab selbst nach lizenzfreien fotos gesucht->suchfunktion hat auf anhieb nich besseres gebracht->hab gegoogelt und die ergebnisse hier rein

btw. ich habs nich künstlich hochgeschraubt... aber vielleicht gibts ja leute dies interessiert


----------

